
You Might Want to Uninstall VLC. – Immediately - quickthrower2
https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2019/07/you-might-want-to-uninstall-vlc-immediately/
======
nmc
No No No

There Is No Vulnerability In VLC

From the bug tracker:

> Issue is too old libebml in Ubuntu 18.04: libebml 1.3.6 fixes this issue.
> End of story: VLC is not vulnerable, whether this is 3.0.7.1 or even 3.0.4.
> The issue is in a 3rd party library, and it was fixed in VLC binaries
> version 3.0.3, out more than one year ago...

Cheers to Gizmodo journalists not even reading the pages they link to...

------
ryeights
Good to know about this vulnerability, but this article is distilled
clickbait/blogspam

------
thecopy
> Thankfully, it seems no one has taken advantage of the flaw yet

How do they know?

